# Thinking about getting a ferret .... any advice?



## rattiemom4life (Jan 5, 2018)

I currently have 4 male rats. I have been thinking about getting a ferret. If you have any experience with ferrets, what can you tell me about them? Are they comparable to rats? 

Also, I currently have a single critter nation that houses my 4 male rats. I am thinking of getting the add-on. Would it be possibly to have a ferret at the top and my rats at the bottom (with the level closed of course).

This is a genuine question. Any tips, advice and education is genuinely appreciated.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

If you've never held or interacted with a ferret then I'd highly recommend either going to the petstore to ask to touch them or find somebody who owns them. Some people have a very hard time tolerating their musky smell and you may be just as sensitive. I'm one of them- I just can't get past that smell. If that's no issue for you then you will likely find them to be fun troublemakers.

I would suggest that you take this question to a ferret forum and browse their care articles.


----------



## ChloeJ (Sep 27, 2017)

My sister has a pair of ferrets; I think they're supposed to be housed in pairs like rats but I could be wrong. Yes, they smell quite musky. My mom can't even go into her room without complaining at least once -- I, however, am never bothered by the scent of animals for some reason. Going to a pet store and handling ferrets would be the best option to experience their scent in person and decide if it's tolerable for you personally. Some ferrets can bite, I'll admit, but it's mostly the young ones because they teethe like young dogs (ferret teeth are sharper, though). Be prepared as their lifespans are way longer than that of a rat, they're a ton of responsibility. And you'll have to get over their fecal matter. My sister free-ranges her ferrets and lets them poop outside of their cage and I'd say it's nastier-looking than a dog's. It's not all negative with them, though. They're so fun to play with, interacting with them is similar to interacting with a cat except they are much more hyperactive and have the energy to play for longer periods of time. Just remember to research until you can answer any question that comes your way on a ferret forum. Anyone can correct me on the information in this post, I'm obviously no expert as I haven't even kept ferrets as pets myself. Good luck!


----------



## busterjones (May 1, 2018)

You could house ferrets and rats in the same separated cage, but I wouldn't. Ferrets are obligate carnivores and their primary natural food source is rodents. While they are domesticated, many ferrets remain excellent hunters and will kill mice and rats if given the chance. So keeping them in close proximity would probably stress both species. Ideally I'd say house them in different rooms.

ChloeJ is correct that ferrets should be kept in at least pairs. They're social animals and do appreciate a friend. Personally I think the smell thing is overblown. Their poop does stink pretty bad, but as long as you keep the cage clean and don't feed them a fish-based diet most ferrets really don't smell that bad. But as stated, some people are more sensitive to their odors than others. They're definitely more prone to biting than rats and most require training to teach them not to nip. Some are more bitey than others. Two of my three were perpetual biters (I got one as a rehome from a family who got rid of her because she was biting their son). They got better with training, but never completely broke the habit. They do need a lot of exercise and time outside the cage. I believe two hours a day is the recommended minimum.

Handling some in a pet store is a good idea, but I would caution against actually buying ferrets from a pet store. Pet store ferrets are bred in mills and they're de-sexed at a very young age which can cause a host of health problems. They're also fairly prone to health problems in general, especially if fed an incorrect diet. As Asiposea suggested, I'd go to a ferret forum for more information. The Holistic Ferret Forum has a lot of good information on ferret care and behavior.


----------



## Vicster (12 mo ago)

rattiemom4life said:


> I currently have 4 male rats. I have been thinking about getting a ferret. If you have any experience with ferrets, what can you tell me about them? Are they comparable to rats?
> 
> Also, I currently have a single critter nation that houses my 4 male rats. I am thinking of getting the add-on. Would it be possibly to have a ferret at the top and my rats at the bottom (with the level closed of course).
> 
> This is a genuine question. Any tips, advice and education is genuinely appreciated.


Ferrets eat rats. Not a good pet combination.


----------



## 519313 (3 mo ago)

I have had rats and ferrets. Ferrets are like having a toddler for life. Hi maintenance compared to rats. They can be the most loving and are amazing but do smell even when the cage is kept clean, If you are shy or nervous of getting bit. Do not buy a ferret. Even when they are happy they are notorious for biting, nipping not always hard but this is how they play. They are smart, stubborn hilarious to watch but not a beginner pet. Ferrets often have health problems when they get older (vet bills). They are extremely inbred. This is coming from someone that rescues in Canada Ontario.


----------

